# Steuersatz für Solo AL:50



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2007)

Moin!
geht an ein Solo AL:50 auch ein "normaler" Steuersatz? Ist ja ein FSA Intellaset (?) verbaut und ich möchte gern einen RF oder Tune Steuersatz einbauen. Hat jemand sogar Bilder?

Robert


----------



## Der Toni (18. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich das auf den Bildern von deinem Solo erkennen kann ist das Steuerrohr für (semi)integrierte Steuersätze, d.h es passt kein "normaler" Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Soweit ich das auf den Bildern von deinem Solo erkennen kann ist das Steuerrohr für (semi)integrierte Steuersätze, d.h es passt kein "normaler" Steuersatz.



Eben nicht, das ist ja der Witz am Intellaset....


----------



## Der Toni (18. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Eben nicht, das ist ja der Witz am Intellaset....



war das jetzt ein Test  . Wenn es doch geht, warum fragst du dann?


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2007)

Das ist eine Columbus Spezialität. Keine AHnung ob da ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz rein geht! Beim Intellaset werden Steuersatzschalen eingepresst, die dem Steuerrohr im Außendurchmesser angepaßt sind.


----------

